

Fifty states with equal population - lemma
http://fakeisthenewreal.org/reform/

======
the_watcher
To be honest, I'm actually most interested in the origins of all of the
proposed state names. Some are obvious, others less so.

~~~
protomyth
Ogallala is the name of the Aquifer under the area and it is a horribly
misspelled version of a Lakota tribe.

------
the_watcher
I understand that this is an art project, not a real proposal, and think it is
incredibly interesting. But the idea of states being redistributed after a
census seems crazy to me. How would you reorganize state governments?

